# Dog Fish



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

For some odd reason this year I have been hooking into a number of Dog Fish and I have never heard of anyone eating them. Has anyone ever eaten one or heard of people eating them. I assume that taste as good as they look.......uuuuugly!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

No they dont taste good the real hard fighters where you catching them at?I have never caught one.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Great fighters, but I was always told they were too bony
and taste bad.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd NEVER eat one of those things, if you guys get a chance cut one open the flesh is like apple sauce and stinks like a sewer, if you guys want to target these fish, find a weedy area 1' to 2' deep on a like or stream, take a fresh bluegill and cut it up into pieces, bait em up cast it out right over the weeds and wait

be alert tho when they take the gill its with the force of a mack truck, almost lost a few poles this way

also cause some big bass on cut gills


good luck
-corey


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hamlin lake near Ludington is loaded with them. A couple of years ago I caught 2 master angler dogfish the same day........didn't have a camera with me at the time nor did I realize that they were master angler eligible till I got home...... Both were returned to the lake.

Both came on 3/8 oz spinner baits and each one totally ruined the bait......couldn't even fix them.........trashed that bad..........fun fighting fish though...

I don't even know why anyone would even think about eating one though..........ugh....


----------



## thatjohnkid (Aug 2, 2008)

bigshot846 said:


> the flesh is like apple sauce and stinks like a sewer


Yummy :lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Here's my biggest caught this summer on Hardy Pond.. 

Maybe it's a master angler... I dunno it was big.. I caught this fish on a piece of mono with a hook and bobber that had broke off my pole because of a tangle.. It about cut my fingers off.. was fun though.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Big and Little Whitefish lakes are also loaded with them. Wabasis Lake also has some BIG ones. They are a BLAST to catch but will destroy just about anything they happen to grab a hold of!!!!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> No they dont taste good the real hard fighters where you catching them at?I have never caught one.


Over on the West Side, Grand River, Spring Lake, and the Muskegon River/Marsh.


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

Dogfish are a blast to catch but are TOTALLY inedible.
I have seen them or caught them in nearly every lake and river in my area, and they can probably be caught in any shallow water in the L.P.and half of the U.P.!
I watched a friend battle a monster dog last year. Ugly bugger measured 31 inches - biggest one I've ever seen! He caught it on a 1/32 oz. tube jig and 4lb. line, and took 20 minutes to get into the canoe. Sure wish I had taken the camera that day....
And they absolutely destroy whatever lure you hook them on.


----------



## thatjohnkid (Aug 2, 2008)

bigshot846 said:


> if you guys want to target these fish, find a weedy area 1' to 2' deep on a like or stream, take a fresh bluegill and cut it up into pieces, bait em up cast it out right over the weeds and wait
> 
> be alert tho when they take the gill its with the force of a mack truck, almost lost a few poles this way
> 
> also cause some big bass on cut gills


How would you suggest rigging them? Is a strong leader needed?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

thatjohnkid said:


> How would you suggest rigging them? Is a strong leader needed?


They do have some vicious teeth, but realatively small mouths, so your lure usually isn't inhaled all that much. You could use a braid like powerpro and be just fine or use Flourocarbon.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Looks like there are many good recipes on this site:

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/recipes.html


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boated one on the Big Lake out of Muskegon spring brown trollin once about 10 pounds. Had the 'silver look' to it fish from the Big Lake usually have. Pretty weird and wish I would have gotten a pic.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Dogfish are great fighters, better than most traditional gamefish, IMO. I'd never try eating one, though.

BTW, all the dogfish I catch go right back. I know a lot of people kill them, but they are top predators.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Master Angler dogfish from Little Whitefish Lake earlier this year:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Coo neat fish there.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a hog. I caught one this year on the Saginaw River with my dad, not that big, and it too ruined my big mepps spinner. I would never eat one of those things!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Houghton Lake has a pretty good population also. We usually catch one or teo each weekend we fish up there.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Caught that one on a Senko!! Bent the hook into a useless shape for sure!! Released alive.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

no, i've never used a leader while fishing for them, however i fish with 40lb braid, the way I rig for them 6'6 mh spinning rod open face spooled with the 40lb braid 1/0 gamakatsu hook think they are called octopus or somethin, very like split shot above the hook and the bluegill chunk, make sure the drag is loose they run hard 

goodluck

-corey


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Single hook, large bobber, and 15 pound test line. Fish at night off shore or in shallows. Caught around 10 to 15 a night within a few hours of fishing... leave your bail open and watch the line. used cut bluegills. Fun to catch.. thats about it.


----------



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

we catch lots of dogfish in denton creek (houghton lake). they are really strong fighters!!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think this old recipes would work. 
Start grill 
set up cedar planks 
take out fish throwaway
eat cedar planks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I never have and prolly wont but there used to be a guy out on Eagle Lake Allegan county(merson corners) that wanted any dogfish cought, he had a pen at the end of his dock and whenever we got one we took it to him, he loved them said once you get past the bones they are great. I wouldnt think so but who knows, I also know a guy that loves Gar pike. Id rather eat a doggy before a gar.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Fishing a tourney tonight I layed into what I though was gonna be big bass for sure!! Turned out to be about a 6 lb dogfish. Damn thing!!


----------



## bucknuts33 (Mar 5, 2006)

Foote dam in Oscoda is loaded with them... We usually pick up 1/2 dozen or so in the week we fish it... Catch most on manns 1-.... targeting northerns ...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I remember catching quite a few of them as a kid on Harsen's. On one trip they broke 3 bamboo rods in half. My grandpa said the were terrible eating but a guy who looked to be Native American came by and wanted them - though I suppose he could have been using them for fertilizer:lol:


----------



## Hipskindt (Jul 18, 2003)

When I lived in North Carolina people got all excited about eating them and I gave a few away but I would never even think about eating one. Remember North Carolina is south of the education line so I would not follow their lead on this one. I also had them destroy a few spinner baits in my time.

Tom


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

My brother pulled about a 20 inch to 2 footer off the bottom of Kent Lake. Was the coolest, weirdest thing I'd seen fishing SE Michigan.

I wanna catch me one of them savage, primitive buggers! :evilsmile


----------



## rbaddis (Jun 2, 2006)

They taste alot like bald eagles:cwm27:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Caught a big one out of Big Pine Island Lake one time. Tried eating it a couple different ways. Lifes too short to eat bowfin.


----------

